# Accidental Breading



## sdg30064 (Sep 5, 2010)

We had a female and a male in a 10 gal tank with a screen divider in the center, we checked on them early today to find that the female had found her way into the males side. We moved her back a time or two and she kept jumping over. We decided to see if they would get along, and next thing we know they are mating...And to believe we have only had these two for 3 or 4 days!

Now the female is in a small tank to rest, and the male keeps movin his eggs around......my wife keeps asking me if hes eating them...lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok here's what you gotta do, in a day the eggs should hatch you need to start a brine shrimp hatchery, then the next day they should be swimming, that's when you take the male out and you need to feed them. They NEED live food. I understand it was accidental but you mgiht want to get stuff you need to raise them.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Accidental _"breading"_.. are we talking fish sticks? LOL

Ok.. now serious time.

Do you have any idea the time and money it takes to raise a spawn? Are you prepared for the daily water changes and large numbers of jars that must be cleaned daily? Do you know where your fry will go when they are old enough?

Unlike some people I consider breeding ANY animal to be a serious undertaking. There are already hundreds of bettas rotting in cups all over the world.. unless you are breeding for the betterment of the fish I suggest destroying the spawn.

Most people don't understand exactly how much work it takes to raise spawns. Not to mention finding homes for all the fish... homes where the fish will be taken care of properly and not left to swim in its own filth.

Also you may want to reconsider keeping a male and female in the same tank. Fish release pheromones as way to get the attention of mates. Being in constant contact with these pheromones will cause the female to constantly egg up and this can lead to a shortened life span as it is a very stressful situation.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Considering you let the female _stay _in the male's tank to see if they "got along" you should probably save yourself the trouble and destroy the spawn. I don't mean to be rude, and I apologize if I come across as such, but if you had a female cat in heat would you let it near an un-neutered male to see if they "got along"? The same should go for any animal.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I also advise you to destroy the spawn. Maybe you can wait till they hatch keep 5-10 and see if you can raise them... But you definitely dont want tons of bettas if you dont even know what to do with them.

UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES SHOULD MALE BETTAS AND FEMALE BETTAS BE HOUSED TOGETHER! THEY MAY GET ALONG FOR A TIME BUT SOONER OR LATER THERE WILL BE A MASSACRE!

I really am tired of people who think they have miracle bettas that defy the rules of nature...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow Man!!! im so frustrated !!!!

Its crazy how When first time breeders try to breed and they do every thing correct and the pair dont even embrace. But when a person just decides to put some fish together, they spawn and embrace!

And they dont even try to do that!!

Well im just saying that as an example!!

But are you really suggesting that 1F2F? trash the fry

Thats terrible!!
i wouldnt have the guts to do such a thing!! 

If i were you sdg30064 i would Research soooo hard and fast!!

Also the fry would not need to be fed, UNLESS they dont have live plants!!

Also if i were you i would go to the store Right tomorrow and buy some brine shrimp eggs and go on you tube and type in hatching brine shrimp!!

He will show you everything and you could possibly save the poor little accidental fry:/

Also i agree with Mr Vamp They NEED live food!!! so get the things needed to take care of the fry
You will need a corner filter, set on low until the fry become free swimming. you will need a heater set at about 78* to 80*F.!! and fast!! if you want to keep the babies! 


Can you take pictures of the bubblenest and fry and take pictures of the parent?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes I'm saying trash the fry. The OP doesn't know one thing about breeding or raising fry. These fish are going to need tanks, water changes, food, and heat. These fish will also need to find homes which is going to be next to impossible seeing as they are probably pet store VT. Would you rather they end up at a pet store? I wouldn't. That may sound harsh but like I said in my first post I regard breeding as something that should be done responsibly. This world is already over run with unwanted pets and if your going to bring more into the world it should be for a VERY good reason... not a selfish one but for a goal that would lead to the betterment of that pet.

If you can't deal with culling then your not ready to breed.

This thread was posted over 24 hours ago. The fry are probably hatched or about to hatch. That means the OP has about 1-2 days to get fry foods cultured and ready to feed. You don't just go to a store and buy fry food.. most pet stores do not carry BBS or any other fry foods. They must be ordered off the net and then shipped. Most of the fry would be dead by then anyways.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> Yes I'm saying trash the fry. The OP doesn't know one thing about breeding or raising fry. These fish are going to need tanks, water changes, food, and heat. These fish will also need to find homes which is going to be next to impossible seeing as they are probably pet store VT. Would you rather they end up at a pet store? I wouldn't. That may sound harsh but like I said in my first post I regard breeding as something that should be done responsibly. This world is already over run with unwanted pets and if your going to bring more into the world it should be for a VERY good reason... not a selfish one but for a goal that would lead to the betterment of that pet.
> 
> If you can't deal with culling then your not ready to breed.
> 
> This thread was posted over 24 hours ago. The fry are probably hatched or about to hatch. That means the OP has about 1-2 days to get fry foods cultured and ready to feed. You don't just go to a store and buy fry food.. most pet stores do not carry BBS or any other fry foods. They must be ordered off the net and then shipped. Most of the fry would be dead by then anyways.




Well i agree with 1F2F!! Trash the fry!!

Sorry it sounds really harsh but 1F2F is right!! you will need to do it responsively!!

Also, if its too hard and YOU yourself cant do it then tell your wife to do it!!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Just gonna throw this out there in the wind...

Everything happens for a reason.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

metalbetta said:


> Just gonna throw this out there in the wind...
> 
> Everything happens for a reason.


Yes well once she/he throws the fry out that would have happened for a reason too, also this person knows nothing about breeding and raising fry and has no materials for the fry like food heat clean water or even the knowledge of raising!!

This is very irresponsible if this person keeps th fry!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

uggg why do people think breeding is so easy and anyone can do it, it really makes me mad.There are two things that make me sick about this thread one you put a smiley face next to it there is nothing to be happy about, and two you could not even spell breeding oh and actually one more thing the fact that you thought that one jumped that they would like each other and could live together.I know we all make mistakes and have to start somewhere and this is going to sound awful but if you don't cull the fry they will probably just die without the proper care it's sad cause it's more painful that way then before they hatch but since you obiously don't know what your doing and people that do know what they are doing sometimes have failed spawns this is the sad truth.Please don't try breeding until you have done alot of research and know more.Sorry to be so harsh but it seems thats all people respond to nowadays.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

naturegirl243 said:


> uggg why do people think breeding is so easy and anyone can do it, it really makes me mad.There are two things that make me sick about this thread one you put a smiley face next to it there is nothing to be happy about, and two you could not even spell breeding oh and actually one more thing the fact that you thought that one jumped that they would like each other and could live together.I know we all make mistakes and have to start somewhere and this is going to sound awful but if you don't cull the fry they will probably just die without the proper care it's sad cause it's more painful that way then before they hatch but since you obiously don't know what your doing and people that do know what they are doing sometimes have failed spawns this is the sad truth.Please don't try breeding until you have done alot of research and know more.Sorry to be so harsh but it seems thats all people respond to nowadays.


Yes its aggravating but just dont be mean or say anything offensive because the last thing we need is an argument!!
Also, its kind of her/his fault but they are not very experienced betta keepers!!
Just please tell them how to help dont criticize. If you feel you should say something, say it in a PM so its not so anyone gets embarrassed!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think 1fish2fish means to destroy the eggs BEFORE they hatch. As much as I hate to say this but I agree. Like MrVampire said, the fry need live food and if the op is not prepared to raise the fry it would be better to destroy the eggs before hatching, otherwise they'll die of starvation or disease anyway. That's just my opinion.And let's be respectful of each other's opinions please, even if we don't agree.


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> I think 1fish2fish means to destroy the eggs BEFORE they hatch. As much as I hate to say this but I agree. Like MrVampire said, the fry need live food and if the op is not prepared to raise the fry it would be better to destroy the eggs before hatching, otherwise they'll die of starvation or disease anyway. That's just my opinion.And let's be respectful of each other's opinions please, even if we don't agree.




Yea I know.

But theres no need for the rudeness and arrogance show in alot of the users on this site posts.

This is supposed to be a friendly helpfull site, and all I seem to see her is arrogance and the I know best Attitude, And Were not going to help unless you take our advice..

Quite frankly its appalling.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

All anyone here is doing is trying to help. I've been around the block long enough to know that kisses and rainbows are not going to make a person see the situation for what it is. I have never been rude to another poster. Harsh, maybe, but that is how I am. I tell it like I see it and if people don't want or agree with my opinion then that is fine by me. I'm going to try to do what I believe is the best thing for the fish but I can't control other people on an internet forum.

Maybe that seems like arogance to you but breeding animals is something I take VERY seriously. If you were to see me on a dog or cat forum where the OP had an animal that had just been "accidentally" bred I would say the same thing I said to this OP... emergency spay or if the female was too far along they better get their butts in gear and find responsible homes. Its slightly more simple with fish.

This OP has not been back.. maybe they felt attacked which I sincerely hope they haven't but either way unless they have gotten information somewhere else those fry are going to be dying/dead in a day or two. IMO it would have been kinder to destroy the nest right away then let the fry starve to death.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i agree! 

May be they didnt like the response they got so they decided to do what they wanted instead of following our advice!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sometimes people may seems rude but they don't mean to be. It's just that they have a passion for fish and want what's best for them and they want to give the best advice that they can. It's up to the person asking the question whether or not they will take the advice.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Exactly!! well i hope we didnt scare off the OP because he hasnt come back!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Aww I didn't want to sound like I was scaring them off it just frustrates me I am not looking to argue I just don't get that people still try to put males and females together so I apoligize for my snarky comments everyone I was a little tired when I posted that too.


----------



## sdg30064 (Sep 5, 2010)

I have not been scared off, I just have a life...i.e. my two year old son. I appreciate all advice, however when people are giving me advice it would be nice for them to ask me about my background instead of making assumptions. The fish weren't just left alone in the tank to see if they got along, they were just together for a few minutes and they started mating. Im sorry but im not seperating any animals once they start mating, that can have serious negative effects. I also did more research and decided to give the eggs a chance, if they survive they will be homed out, if they dont nature took its course and I did all I could with what i had available at the time.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

What negative effects can separating a breeding pair have? Breeders interrupt the spawning process all the time to keep spawn numbers low and all that happens is the female releases the unfertilized eggs or reabsorbs them.

What foods do you have to feed the fry? They should be hanging from the nest by now and will be free swimming in a day or so. By then they will need food immediately or they will die. Your temp needs to be at least 80* with 82-86* being preferable. Once they are 2 weeks old you will need to do a 50% water change every single day to keep the stunting hormone down. You will need to feed 3-4 times a day and vacuum the bottom of the tank to remove any uneaten food. When they are about 2 months old you will need to begin jarring the males at least. Depending on the size of your jars you will need to do 1-2 daily water changes. You will also have to set up a space heater or some other form of heat so the jars can be at 80*F with no fluctuations. Depending on how well you care for them they should be ready for new homes at 3.5-4 months old at the earliest.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well 1F2F just give him a chance. Maybe he can pull it off.

Hey can you tell us all the supplies you have?


----------



## sdg30064 (Sep 5, 2010)

freeze dried shrimp till i could get the brine shrimp eggs to feed them 10 gal tank with under gravel filter a heater a net tank stays at 82 degrees


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well im sorry to tell you but Freeze dried shrimp are WAY too big.

Also Everything else is good but the Freeze Dried Shrimp wont do. 

Do you see little white heads and a tail on the bubblenest or are they swimming like normal fish do?

Take pictures of how they are

Edit: if you can!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Guys he didn't put them together on purpose. He says there was a divider and the female figured out a way to get to his side.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Vamp I read that, but he also said after that he let them stay together to see if they got along.. 

Good luck with your fry since you are indeed trying to raise them, hopefully some of the veterans around the forum will be able to give you the information you need. Maybe it would be in your best interest like I saw someone else say to try to raise 5-10 of them instead of the whole spawn?


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Guys he didn't put them together on purpose. He says there was a divider and the female figured out a way to get to his side.


I've tried saying all this , their being a nuisance trying to make the guy look and feel stupid, 

It wasnt his fault and know their just still going on at him.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

This is just a natural thing, the female was gonna try to get his side anyway she could. 

Now theres fry. Live foods are needed, constantly clean water and lots of room to grow. In a way he's respondible for leaving them in there so now he needs to take care of the lives he brought into the world.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

karlhague said:


> I've tried saying all this , their being a nuisance trying to make the guy look and feel stupid,
> 
> It wasnt his fault and know their just still going on at him.


No one is "still going at him" I apoligized for being rude, and everyone is just asking questions. He said he decided to keep them together after the female jumped to the males side did he think they were not going to breed ever? So to be honest we did not try to do anything.Anyways I wish him luck with his spawn I hope everything works out well, but there is no point in targeting other people that posted on here when it's over and done with now.


----------



## sdg30064 (Sep 5, 2010)

Just like your responsible for the mutt next doors puppies even though they jumped your fence....lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OK, guys, let's get back to helping this person to raise their fry properly. There is no need to blame or criticize anyone. What's done is done.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I haven't seen anyone post this, so I will.

If you don't have live food on hand at the moment, I've heard that people have had sucess with spawns by boiling eggs and taking maybe a pinch from the yellow yolk and crumbling it into the water for the fry to eat. Note that when you use this, you have to carefully vacc the remains off the bottom as to prevent any serious build up of bad bacteria.


----------



## sdg30064 (Sep 5, 2010)

Unfortunately the fry didn't survive, aparrently I removed the male to soon.

Now the 10gal has been cleaned and set up as a divided tank for our 2 females, and the male has been moved to his own private 2.5 oasis.


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't have the heart to trash the fry, but you might need to. Either you kill them painlessly right now, let them suffer and die on their own, or raise them correctly and have no place to store and sell the fish. The first option might be the most reasonable answer for an unexperienced and unprepared betta breeder. But if you do have the money and time, do tons of research as fast as you can, and buy all necessary supplies. Don't try to see if you can skip confusing and complicated steps in the process of raising fry, they're all important. Also, I agree with JKFish. You can use other things besides live food for now, but when you get the time I highly recommend buying or starting a live food hatchery.

P.S. Don't listen to the harsh comments. Some people may get ticked off but you're new to bettas (or betta breeding at the very least), and made a mistake that hopefully wont happen again. Breeding bettas is pretty cool, but it's costly and time consuming.

EDIT: Oh, didn't see that last post. Well R.I.P. fry


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, unfortunately, that was almost expected. I'm sorry.


----------



## sdg30064 (Sep 5, 2010)

Im taking the Knowledge i gained through the experience to educate the fish people at our local petsmart so they can edgucate others, mater of fact one of the employees husband was messing with their tank and went ooh this comes out and pulled out the divider and their fish mated so im telling her everything i know and gave her this web address so she can make out better.


----------

